# Shipping Dispute



## Bill Kirkley (Oct 3, 2019)

I ordered the PM-833T mill and power feed together. It came with two handle-dial assemblies and one spring loaded handle as part of the power feed kit. 

If I had ordered the two separately, I would have received three handle-dial assemblies and one spring handle. 

When I contacted shipping they insist I am entitled to only two handle-dial assemblies. 

I don't understand this. Has anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Oct 3, 2019)

Was the price cheaper by purchasing as a package then it would have been had you ordered it separately?  If yes then theres yours "extra" handles cost factor!  Remember in this world NOTHING is Free!


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 3, 2019)

Bundled packages often contain fewer parts than items ordered separately.  The third handle would be redundant with the power feed installed.


----------



## Bill Kirkley (Oct 3, 2019)

The price is the same.

I may one day want to modify the feed so I can have a handle and dial on the left. I don't like their current configuration with no handle attached to the power feed.

If you use the third handle as being redundant as an argument, they should sent two handles, not three. Two is really all you need.

I have never encountered a situation where buying things bundled means you get less than the pictures and manual say you are entitled to.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Oct 3, 2019)

So if there were no cost savings I would Agree with you that You should have received all parts as they would come had you bought them separately!   Sticking point here is gonna be if you go on the site and they have the "package" you purchased listed as a "different" part order number then what each is listed for seperatly.  This would then fall under "Buyer Beware".....this is like one of those ads meant to trick the customer into paying more for less because they Assumed buying it that way meant a "better deal"....For Example the sign reads $19.99 each or 2 for $50!  Crooked? yes. Bad practice? Absolutely. Illegal? I dont believe so.
Going by whats pictured is a sure fire way to fall into this trap every time.  Yes a Picture may speak a thousand words however in todays world its becoming more and more the norm for those words to be complete lies!


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 3, 2019)

Mills typically have a left and right crank on the x axis and one on the y axis.  This is for the convenience of the operator so I would say the third handle is redundant.  OTOH, installing the power feed makes one handle redundant.

However, looking at the PM website, the power feed is sold as a  separate accessory rather than part of a bundle.  I believe that you are entitled to the third crank.


----------



## Bill Kirkley (Oct 3, 2019)

Latinrascairg1,  as RJSakowski pointed out, you buy the machine and have options to buy other accessories. This is not a bundle. It is purchasing multiple separate items at full price.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Oct 3, 2019)

Then they owe you an extra handwheel.


----------



## shooter123456 (Oct 3, 2019)

Ya know, this doesn't sound right.  

PM-833T - $3699 + $199 shipping (All accessories ship with machine free)

PM-833T X axis power feed - $349.99 + $15.99 shipping

Buying them together should only combine shipping under the $199 shipping.  To me, it looks like they owe you a handle.  Based on my experience with PM, this doesn't seem to fit.  Of course, that is only one side of the story.  @qualitymachinetools, is there something we are all missing?


----------



## Bill Kirkley (Oct 3, 2019)

I got a response from shipping. They said they no longer use the spring handles. They said they needed to change the manual that describes it. It looks like they thought I received all regular handles. 

I checked and I got 2 regular handles and one spring handle. I sent a photo. 

I'm hoping once they see I got a discontinued spring handle they will send me a normal one.  

I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Bill Kirkley (Oct 8, 2019)

My replacement handle is in the mail. Once everyone realized I received a discontinued handle all was well. 

I'm now up and running. As with everyone here I am pleased at the support PM provides. It is second to none.


----------



## Firstgear (Oct 11, 2019)

Bill Kirkley said:


> My replacement handle is in the mail. Once everyone realized I received a discontinued handle all was well.
> 
> I'm now up and running. As with everyone here I am pleased at the support PM provides. It is second to none.


PM understands that happy customers breeds new happy customers.  It’s really refreshing.....


----------



## Jason812 (Oct 17, 2019)

Sounds like I need to give them a ring as well.  I too have 2 fixed handles and a spring handle.


----------



## Bill Kirkley (Oct 23, 2019)

My handle arrived today!  It shipped from Taiwan. It took six days to arrive. Some of us senior citizens whine about the good old days. In the good old days it would be somewhere in the hull of a slow boat from Taiwan!


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 23, 2019)

Some folks (not just us seniors) just have to whine about something. And yea, I have those days too. 

Congrats on getting your handle. Time to get it installed and have some fun.


----------



## Superburban (Oct 23, 2019)

That amazes me, I can order and get stuff from China, cheaper & faster, then from Ohio. Seems everything sent from any where in the US, has to go through, and spend at least 24 hours in Denver. Stuff from China seems to go straight from the Port, here to grand Junction, and skips Denver. I just received a flat rate box from Ohio, that was tendered to the Post office last Wed. A package from Slat Lake city, goes right through Grand Junction, to Denver, to sit a day, and then heads back here.


----------

